# Deck height without guard rail?



## Painterspoon (Jul 1, 2017)

The school I teach/direct in bought several 4x8 platforms several years ago with 48" aluminum legs. There are no braces, and there is no railing.

I'm having a hard time watching our graduation ceremonies on this stage year after year, with students and staff walking across, and no guards in place whatsoever. The stairs do have a single handrail.

Isn't there a certain height above which there must be a 36" high guard rail in place? Or do stage platforms have a different designation.

I know codes are bound to be different - I'm in Ontario.

I thought it was that anything above 2 ft had to have a guard around it...but maybe there's a special stage designation I'm not aware of.

The 4 ft height looks ridiculously high with straight aluminum legs and no bracing! Was thinking of asking at least for 3 ft because there would still be visibility in our gym at that height.

Your input is appreciated (as usual! I love this forum).

Melissa


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 1, 2017)

Generally, including the Life Safety Code which is used in Canada iirc, codes require 42" high guards when the floor is more than 30" above the adjacent floor. There are exceptions - front of a stage or balcony rail - but at least the rear and possibly sides of your platform should have guards. 

Handrails are generally 36" above the nosing and guards - rail or part height wall or other - 42" above the floor.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 1, 2017)

University I used to work at would also make sure that there was a safe zone for anyone on the platforms where there was no railing. In other words, we had railings on the back as well as halfway up the sides for those who were seated on the platforms. The lecterns were set near the DS edge (with room for flower arrangements in front), and anyone who was walking across did so behind them. So, the entry point to the platforms was probably 4' back. Yes, it was a large university, so the platform stage was rather large as well.


----------



## RickR (Jul 1, 2017)

As for the leg bracing, some platforms need it and some don't. You best info will come from the manufacturer. They are the experts you can quote to the school, inspectors and judge.


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 1, 2017)

Train the actors to use the Set.


----------



## Painterspoon (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm fine with getting actors to use a set. It's the once a year grad ceremony we have 4' up with most girls wobbling around in spike heels with no guard rails. The manufacturer advertises leg bracings above 1.1 m and 4' is well above that. They provided no bracings. It's really disconcerting, especially when a couple of the custodians use brawn not brains and they over ratchet the legs into place, crushing the aluminum pipe leg ends. Good times!


----------



## RickR (Jul 3, 2017)

If only someone could see the disaster coming!


----------

